# المسيح عليه السلام رسول وليس الها...



## فرح2 (16 أغسطس 2005)

ورد في إنجيل يوحنا17/3 قول عيسى عليه السلام في خطاب الله هكذا((وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ونلاحظ من هذا النص أن عيسى عليه السلام بين أن الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن أن يعرف الناس أن الله واحد حقيقي ، وأن عيسى رسوله ، ولم يقل : إن  الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوا أن ذاتك ثلاثة أقانيم ، وأن عيسى إنسان وإله ، أو أن عيسى إله مجسّم.
 سلامي لكل من يقبل الحق !!!


----------



## ناريدين (16 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم..................

اي اختي فرح 2 معك حق في كل ما تقولينه


----------



## whocares (17 أغسطس 2005)

*Response*

الى فرح2 و الجميع،

السلام لكل من يجوع و يعطش للحق، لانه سيشبع !



			
				فرح2 قال:
			
		

> ورد في إنجيل يوحنا17/3 قول عيسى عليه السلام في خطاب الله هكذا((وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ونلاحظ من هذا النص أن عيسى عليه السلام بين أن الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن أن يعرف الناس أن الله واحد حقيقي ، وأن عيسى رسوله ، ولم يقل : إن  الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوا أن ذاتك ثلاثة أقانيم ، وأن عيسى إنسان وإله ، أو أن عيسى إله مجسّم.
> سلامي لكل من يقبل الحق !!!



العباره المقتبسه اعلاه لكلام عيسى يجب قرائتها بالنص اكمله: " وَلَمَّا أَنْهَى يَسُوعُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَة (أي ساعة صلبه التي ينكرها القران الكريم) ُ! مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ، لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً، 2فَقَدْ أَوْلَيْتَهُ السُّلْطَةَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْبَشَرِ، لِيَمْنَحَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ قَدْ وَهَبْتَهُمْ لَهُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. 3وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ هِيَ أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ، وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ. 4أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَنْجَزْتُ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي كَلَّفْتَنِي. 5فَمَجِّدْنِي فِي حَضْرَتِكَ الآنَ، أَيُّهَا الآبُ، بِمَا كَانَ لِي مِنْ مَجْدٍ عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ تَكْوِينِ الْعَالَمِ."

 من أعلاه، نلاحظ: يجب أن تحين ساعة عيسى بالموت؛
 الله عز و جل أولى سلطته الأزلية للمسيح ليتسنّّى له ما يتسنّى لله وحده، بمجانية الحياة الأبدية في معرفة الله الآب وابنه؛
 و أخيرا، عيسى له مجد فردي من قبل تكوين العالم. حيث أيضا قال: " من قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن." (يوحنا 8:58)

العبارة المقتبسة من فرح2 لها معنى مختلف لو فسرت بمفردها. ان أردنا تفسير كلام عيسى، علينا ربط كل العبارات سوية.


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (18 أغسطس 2005)

*السلام لكل من يجوع و يعطش للحق، لانه سيشبع !

**اسمح لي أن أعلَق على هذه العبارة , فنحن لا نتطلع للاستبصار للمسيحية 

بل إننا نريدكم أن لا تصروا على الباطل 

فنأتيكم بهذه الأدلَة الظاهرة و الكثيــــرة 
*
*لعلك عقلكمـ يدرك الصواب 

ويهديكم الله ..... 
*


----------



## فرح2 (18 أغسطس 2005)

واليك يا زميل whocares
 قولك «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَة (أي ساعة صلبه  التي ينكرها القران الكريم) ُ!
 من اين اتيت بهذا المعنى فتقول ساعة صلبه  تفسرها على كيفك 
هي اصلا ليست في الانجيل فمن اين اتيت بها ( اليس هذا تحريف واضح منك ؟
 نعم ينكر القران صلب سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وكلام الله اصدق من كلامي وكلامك
  لم لا تقدروا ان تعترفوا بالحقيقة لم ؟ 
 صعب عليكم لان الشيطان لعب دوره الكبير فيكم


----------



## whocares (18 أغسطس 2005)

مسلم والحمدلله قال:
			
		

> *السلام لكل من يجوع و يعطش للحق، لانه سيشبع !
> 
> **اسمح لي أن أعلَق على هذه العبارة , فنحن لا نتطلع للاستبصار للمسيحية
> 
> ...



شكراّ لك يا أخ مسلم و الحمد لله:

كان تعليقي السلام لكل من يجوع و يعطش للحق، لانه سيشبع مبني على ما قالته فرح2 عن الحق، المدكور سابقاّ.

يبدو أنك تؤمن أن عدم الإصرار على الباطل هي مقومة لديك، مع أن ردّي كان واضحا في الرد السابق، فياحبدا لو تقل لي ما به من باطل. شكرا.


----------



## whocares (18 أغسطس 2005)

فرح2 قال:
			
		

> واليك يا زميل whocares
> قولك «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَة (أي ساعة صلبه  التي ينكرها القران الكريم) ُ!
> من اين اتيت بهذا المعنى فتقول ساعة صلبه  تفسرها على كيفك
> هي اصلا ليست في الانجيل فمن اين اتيت بها ( اليس هذا تحريف واضح منك ؟
> ...



الزميل فرح2،

أنا لم آتي بشيء من عندي ... الكتاب يقول:

" وَلَمَّا أَنْهَى يَسُوعُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ! مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ، لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً (يوحنا 17) ثم تتمة الأحداث في الأصحاح التالي 18:" ... 12فَقَبَضَتِ الْفِرْقَةُ وَالْقَائِدُ وَحَرَسُ الْهَيْكَلِ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَيَّدُوهُ. 13وَسَاقُوهُ أَوَّلاً إِلَى حَنَّانَ وَهُوَ حَمُو قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ. 14وَقَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ بِأَنَّهُ مِنَ الأَفْضَلِ أَنْ يَمُوتَ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ فِدَى الأُمَّة...ِ.28ثُمَّ أَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ مِنْ دَارِ قَيَافَا إِلَى قَصْرِ الْحَاكِمِ الرُّومَانِيِّ،  …. 29فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَسَأَلَهُمْ: «بِمَاذَا تَتَّهِمُونَ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ؟» 30أَجَابُوهُ: «لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُذْنِباً، لَمَا سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!» 31فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَحَاكِمُوهُ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَتِكُمْ». فَأَجَابُوهُ: «لاَ يَحِقُّ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً!» * 
 32وَقَدْ حَدَثَ هَذَا لِتَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي قَالَهَا يَسُوعُ إِشَارَةً إِلَى الْمِيتَةِ الَّتِي سَيَمُوتُهَا. *
33فَدَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ قَصْرَهُ وَاسْتَدْعَى يَسُوعَ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» 34فَرَدَّ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَقُولُ لِي هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، أَمْ قَالَهُ لَكَ عَنِّي آخَرُونَ؟» 35فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «وَهَلْ أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ وَرُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ سَلَّمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» 36أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ حُرَّاسِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. أَمَّا الآنَ فَمَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هُنَا». 37فَسَأَلَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَهَلْ أَنْتَ مَلِكٌ إِذَنْ؟» أَجَابَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ، إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. وَلِهَذَا وُلِدْتُ وَجِئْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ: لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يُصْغِي لِصَوْتِي». 38فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ!» ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَجِدُ فِيهِ ذَنْباً! 39وَقَدْ جَرَتِ الْعَادَةُ عِنْدَكُمْ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ أَحَدَ السُّجَنَاءِ فِي عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ. فَهَلْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟» 40فَصَرَخُوا جَمِيعاً قَائِلِينَ: «لاَ تُطْلِقْ هَذَا، بَلْ بَارَابَاسَ». وَكَانَ بَارَابَاسُ لِصّاً!.........إصحاح 19 ... 13فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ، أَمَرَ بِإِخْرَاجِ يَسُوعَ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْقَضَاءِ فِي مَكَانٍ يُسَمَّى «الْبَلاَطَ»، وَبِالْعِبْرِيَّةِ: «جَبَّاثَا». 14وَكَانَ الْوَقْتُ نَحْوَ السَّادِسَةِ فِي يَوْمِ الإِعْدَادِ لِلْفِصْحِ. وَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هَا هُوَ مَلِكُكُمْ!» 15فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ ! اصْلِبْهُ!» فَسَأَلَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» فَأَجَابَهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لاَ مَلِكَ لَنَا إِلاَّ الْقَيْصَرَ». 16فَسَلَّمَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ ... 30فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ، قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ!» ثُمَّ نَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."

أنا أعلم تماماّ أن القرآن الكريم ينكر صلب المسيح و موته، و ينكر لاهوته، ولولا إنكار دلك لما كان هناك قرآن أو دين إسلامي يعظ الناس بعد 700 سنة من الحدث و يبشرالمؤمنين من أيام الحواريين إلى وقت ظهور الأسلام بأن ما إعتقدوه ... لم يكن أصلاّ!

وقد قلت: " نعم ينكر القران صلب سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وكلام الله اصدق من كلامي وكلامك." 

للأسف، هنا يكمن الأختلاف الأساسي . أنا أيضأ كمؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يمكنني أن أقول:" نعم يقر الكتاب المقدس بصلب سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وكلام الله اصدق من كلامي وكلامك،" كما مقتبس أعلاه. 

ولكن البرهان و القناعة القلبية و العقلية بحاجة أعظم من إبداء الرأي الشخصي. ومن هنا، ربما سنواجه التحديات حول صحة النص الكتابي أو صحة إدعاءات المدعين، و من ضمنهم يسوع المسيح. 

و قلت: " لم لا تقدروا ان تعترفوا بالحقيقة لم ؟" أقول لك لأنه ربما لا يوجد لديك الحق؟ أنا آسف إن جرحت مشاعرك بقولي.  ما هي شروط قبول أو الإعتراف بالحق، إن كان هناك حقاّ لديك؟ أعتقد أنها شروط ‘تبل الريق‘، لها وقع على قلب الشخص، و إقتناع عقلي، و أهم من هدا كله أن لها أثر إيجابي على الروح بالسلام و اليقين. و يجب عليك يا فرح إعطاء مجال للأفكار في داخلك أن يكون هناك حرية في الفكر و ليس تعنت و تعصب. التعصب هنا لا يعني أن لا تشهد بإيمانك بحرارة و أقتناع. المقصود أن تكون مراعٍ لما يدعيه من لا يؤمنون مثلك، و تدرك نقاط اللبس في إيمانهم لأنك حسب إدّعائك قانعٌ و عالمٌ بالحق. المحبة مفتاح التفاهم. و الحق مفتاح القناعة و السلام.

ما هو تعليل القرآن الكريم في إنكار صلب المسيح؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

فرح2 

مادامك لا ترضيين للاخرين بتفسير القرأن على مشتاهاهم فكيف لك تفسيير الكتاب المقدس على مشتهاك

لذلك لا تفسروا الكتاب المقدس على كيفكم


سلام و نعمة


----------



## فرح2 (24 أغسطس 2005)

اليك زميلي whocares  المحترم 
اقول
 تعليل القرآن الكريم في إنكار صلب المسيح؟ 
 الله سبحانه وتعالى رفع السيد المسيح اليه وانقذه من حادثة الصلب المزعوم
 واشتبه على اهل زمانه برجل آخر فصلبوه ظانين انه هو المسيح ابن مريم
ولكن هيهات لهم ذلك وقد رفعه الله اليه . 
ورفع المسيح الى السماء موجود في الانجيل . اعمال الرسل 1/11 . متى 4/6 ولوقا 4/10-11 
ومرقس 16/19 راجعوهن وتاكدوا من ذلك بانفسكم ولا تنقلوا تفسيرا بل حرفيا .
ام لستم تقراونه ؟ لا ادري عنكم

اما انت يا dody المحترمة فنحن لا نفسر على كيفنا بل هذه نصوص كتبكم اتنكرونها ؟
ويلك ... تبيان الكلام ليس معناه اننا نفسره بل توضيح ما قد يغمض .

المناقشة الهادئة والهادفة حلوة
اشكركم


----------



## whocares (24 أغسطس 2005)

فرح2 قال:
			
		

> اليك زميلي whocares
> الله سبحانه وتعالى رفع السيد المسيح اليه وانقذه من حادثة الصلب المزعوم
> واشتبه على اهل زمانه برجل آخر فصلبوه ظانين انه هو المسيح ابن مريم
> ولكن هيهات لهم ذلك وقد رفعه الله اليه .
> ...


 
شكراً يا فرح2، الله يفرّح أيّامك، و بعد،

6وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: يُوْصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ، فَيَحْمِلُونَكَ عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ قَدَمَكَ بِحَجَرٍ!» 7فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «وَقَدْ كُتِبَ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ!  » (متى 4.)

" وَلَمَّا انْتَهَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ طُيُوباً عِطْرِيَّةً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهُنَّهُ. 2وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً جِدّاً مَعَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ. 3وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ بَعْضُهُنَّ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ مِنْ عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 4لكِنَّهُنَّ تَطَلَّعْنَ فَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ كَبِيراً جِدّاً. 5وَإِذْ دَخَلْنَ الْقَبْرَ، رَأَيْنَ فِي الْجِهَةِ الْيُمْنَى شَابّاً جَالِساً، لاَبِساً ثَوْباً أَبْيَضَ، فَتَمَلَّكَهُنَّ الْخَوْفُ. 6فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ: «لاَ تَخَفْنَ. أَنْتُنَّ تَبْحَثْنَ عَنْ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صُلِبَ. إِنَّهُ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ هُنَا. هَا هُوَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَوْضُوعاً فِيهِ. 7لكِنِ اذْهَبْنَ وَقُلْنَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ، وَلِبُطْرُسَ، إِنَّهُ سَيَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ؛ هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ». 8فَخَرَجْنَ هَارِبَاتٍ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَوْلَتْ عَلَيْهِنَّ الرِّعْدَةُ وَالدَّهْشَةُ الشَّدِيدَةُ. وَلَمْ يَقُلْنَ شَيْئاً لأَحَدٍ، لأَنَّهُنَّ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ.

9وَبَعْدَمَا قَامَ يَسُوعُ بَاكِراً فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، ظَهَرَ أَوَّلاً لِمَرْيَمَ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ قَدْ طَرَدَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةَ شَيَاطِينَ. 10فَذَهَبَتْ وَبَشَّرَتِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ، وَقَدْ كَانُوا يَنُوحُونَ وَيَبْكُونَ. 11فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ هَؤُلاَءِ أَنَّهُ حَيٌّ وَأَنَّهَا قَدْ شَاهَدَتْهُ، لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا ... 19ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ، بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمْ، رُفِعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 20وَأَمَّا هُمْ، فَانْطَلَقُوا يُبَشِّرُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُؤَيِّدُ الْكَلِمَةَ بِالآيَاتِ الْمُلاَزِمَةِ لَهَا." (مرقس 16)

10فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، 11فَعَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ، لِئَلاَّ تَصْدِمَ قَدَمَكَ بِحَجَرٍ». 12فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ قِيلَ: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ!» (لوقا 4)

و هناك الشهادة الرابعة،

" 24وَلكِنَّ تُومَا، أَحَدَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الاثَنْي عَشَرَ، وَهٌوَ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِالتَّوْأَمِ، لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ، حِينَ حَضَرَ يَسُوعُ. 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!» فَأَجَابَ: «*إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَرَى أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ فِي يَدَيْهِ، وَأَضَعُ إِصْبِعِي فِي مَكَانِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعُ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، فَلاَ أُومِنُ!*»
26وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ، إِذْ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ ثَانِيَةً دَاخِلَ الْبَيْتِ وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ، حَضَرَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!» 27ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «*هَاتِ إِصْبَعَكَ إِلى هُنَا، وَانْظُرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي. وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ كُنْ مَؤْمِناً!» 28فَهَتَفَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي»*. 29فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَلأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي آمَنْتَ؟ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ دُونَ أَنْ يَرَوْا»
30وَقَدْ أَجْرَى يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ آيَاتٍ أُخْرَى كَثِيرَةً لَمْ تُدَوَّنْ فِي الْكِتَابِ. 31وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ الآيَاتُ فَقَدْ دُوِّنَتْ لِتؤْمِنُوا بِأَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ إِذْ تُؤْمِنُونَ." (يوحنا 20)

المصلوب الميت أولاً، و القائم من الأموات ثانياً. هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح يا فرح2. المسيح أمسك بإصبع المُنْكِر لِموته و قيامته و يقول:" لا تكن غير مؤمن بل كن مؤمناً."

إن "إنقاذ المسيح من الموت" هو ما كان يريده الشيطان فهو يناقض السبب الذي من أجله جاء إلى هذه الأرض ليخلّص الإنسان، و النبي داود تنبأ عن الصليب في ألزبور 1000 سنة قبل الميلاد: " 1إِلَهِي، إِلَهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ لِمَاذَا تَبَاعَدْتَ عَنْ خَلاَصِي وَعَنْ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ تَنَهُّدَاتِي؟ 2إِلَهِي، أَصْرُخُ إِلَيْكَ مُسْتَغِيثاً فِي النَّهَارِ فَلاَ تُجِيبُنِي، وَفِي اللَّيْلِ فَلاَ رَاحَةَ لِي، 3مَعْ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الَّذِي أَقَمْتَ عَرْشَكَ فِي وَسَطِ شَعْبِكَ الَّذِي يُسَبِّحُكَ. 4عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا، وَبِكَ وَثِقُوا، وَأَنْتَ قَدْ نَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 5إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجَوْا، وَعَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزَوْا. 6أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ فِي نَظَرِ الْبَشَرِ، وَمَنْبُوذٌ فِي عَيْنَيْ شَعْبِي. 7جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي، يَفْتَحُونَ شِفَاهَهُمْ عَلَيَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ، وَيَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ:
8سَلَّمَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَمْرَهُ، فَلْيُنْجِدْهُ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ مَادَامَ قَدْ سُرَّ بِهِ». 9أَنْتَ أَخْرَجْتَنِي مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. أَنْتَ جَعَلْتَنِي أَنَامُ مُطْمَئِنّاً وَأَنَا مَازِلْتُ عَلَى صَدْرِ أُمِّي. 10أَنْتَ مُتَّكَلِي مِنْ قَبْلِ مِيلاَدِي، فَأَنْتَ إِلَهِي مُنْذُ كُنْتُ جَنِيناً. 11لاَ تَقِفْ بَعِيداً عَنِّي، لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ وَلاَ مُعِينَ لِي.
12حَاصَرَنِي أَعْدَاءٌ أَقْوِيَاءُ، كَأَنَّهُمْ ثِيرَانُ بَاشَانَ الْقَوِيَّةُ. 13فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَشْدَاقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ أُسُودٌ مُفْتَرِسَةٌ مُزَمْجِرَةٌ. 14صَارَتْ قُوَّتِي كَالْمَاءِ، وَانْحَلَّتْ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ، وَذَابَ فِي دَاخِلِي. 15جَفَّتْ نَضَارَتِي كَقِطْعَةِ الْفَخَّارِ، وَالْتَصَقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي. إِلَى تُرَابِ الأَرْضِ تَضَعُنِي. 16أَحَاطَ بِي الأَدْنِيَاءُ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ طَوَّقَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 17صِرْتُ لِهُزَالِي أُحْصِي عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يُرَاقِبُونَنِي وَيُحْدِقُونَ فِيَّ. 18يَتَقَاسَمُونَ ثِيَابِي فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يُلْقُونَ قُرْعَةً." (مزمور 22)

العهد القديم: وَيَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: 8سَلَّمَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَمْرَهُ، فَلْيُنْجِدْهُ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ مَادَامَ قَدْ سُرَّ بِهِ
العهد الجديد: 39وَكَانَ الْمَارَّةُ يَشْتُمُونَهُ، وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 40وَيَقُولُونَ: «يَاهَادِمَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!» 41وَسَخِرَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ، قَائِلِينَ: 42«خَلَّصَ غَيْرَهُ؛ أَمَّا نَفْسَهُ فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ! أَهُوَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43تَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْهُ الآنَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُهُ! فَهُوَ قَدْ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!» (متى 27)

العهد القديم: جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ طَوَّقَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ ... ثِيَابِي فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يُلْقُونَ قُرْعَةً. 
العهد الجديد: 33وَلَمَّا وَصَلُوا إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بالْجُلْجُثَةِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى مَكَانَ الْجُمْجُمَةِ، 34أَعْطَوْا يَسُوعَ خَمْراً مَمْزُوجَةً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَهَا، رَفَضَ أَنْ يَشْرَبَهَا. 35فَصَلَبُوهُ، ثُمَّ تَقَاسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا. 36وَجَلَسُوا هُنَاكَ يَحْرُسُونَهُ؛ 37وَقَدْ عَلَّقُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ لاَفِتَةً تَحْمِلُ تُهْمَتَهُ، مَكْتُوباً عَلَيْهَا: «هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ، مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 38وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنِ الْيَمِينِ، وَوَاحِداً عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. (متى 27)

*أتعلمون الآن لماذا ينكر القرآن صليب المسيح، إذاً!؟*


----------



## جورج (24 أغسطس 2005)

whocares
أتعلمون الآن لماذا ينكر القرآن صليب المسيح، إذاً!؟

دعنا من القران اسمع الى صوت العقل 



6وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: يُوْصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ، فَيَحْمِلُونَكَ عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ قَدَمَكَ بِحَجَرٍ!

فالعقل يقول 
 وكيف تخلت الأملاك عنه بنصرهم وقد سمعوا بكاه 
9- وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإله الحق شد على قفاه
10- وكيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى يخالطه ويلحقه أذاه
11- وكيف تمكنت أيدي عداه وطالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه 

 ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا وأعجب منه بطن قد حواه 


انكم تدعون ان عيسى صلب باشنع الطرق فهل سيترك كتاب الذي جاء به دون تحريف ان كتابكم محرف يعني 
نصفه محرف .........
الكنيسه كانت تكذب و تبيع صكوك الغفران في البدايه ... هذا بدايتها كذب فكيف بنا ان نصدقها الان ؟؟

نعم انتم تفسرون الايات على هواكم و الدليل هو ما كتبتموه  (الاله الاسلام هو الشيطان نفسه)
اتفترون على الله كذباً  مفسرين الايه بدون رجوع الى تفسيرها الحقيقي تقدرون تقصون على ياهل مب علينا احن يا محترمين


----------



## whocares (25 أغسطس 2005)

>>>>>6وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: يُوْصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ، فَيَحْمِلُونَكَ عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ قَدَمَكَ بِحَجَرٍ! فالعقل يقول 
 وكيف تخلت الأملاك عنه بنصرهم وقد سمعوا بكاه 
9- وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإله الحق شد على قفاه
10- وكيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى يخالطه ويلحقه أذاه
11- وكيف تمكنت أيدي عداه وطالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه 
 ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا وأعجب منه بطن قد حواه <<<<<<

و كيف شهدت الملائكة عنه لرعاة الأغنام
و كيف تحبل عذراء لم يمسسها فارس الأحلام
بل قولي لي كيف رأى نثنائيل تحت تينة حين نام
و كيف صرخت السماء بكاءها و تلبّدت الغمام 
حين صلب ابن الإنسان، و لغفران الخطايا شاء الآلام
مات و قام فغلب الموت، فلم لا نحمده عظيم المقام  
فما من عجب لملكوتٍ مليكه ربٌ حيٌ مانح السلام

<<<<انكم تدعون ان عيسى صلب باشنع الطرق فهل سيترك كتاب الذي جاء به دون تحريف ان كتابكم محرف يعني نصفه محرف ......... الكنيسه كانت تكذب و تبيع صكوك الغفران في البدايه ... هذا بدايتها كذب فكيف بنا ان نصدقها الان ؟؟ >>>>>

أنت تهذين يا امرأة. "إن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فأسأل أهل الذكر من قبلك."

عندما اجتاحت أميركا العراق عدواناً، و قام الجنود الساقطون بتعذيب المحتجزين العراقيين، تذكر معظم المسلمون فيلم "آلام المسيح" للمثل ميل جيبسون، و الذي كان يعرض إبان تلك الفترة المؤلمة. ذلك لأن عيسى المسيح و كأنه يقول للإنسان " أنا أدري بحالك، فتشجع و لا تخف. أنا اجتزت ما لم يتجاوزه أحد، و أنا أقوم بذلك من أجلك و سأساعدك بالتغلب على الشر إن تمسّكت بي." لا يجرأ أي شخص في التاريخ كله أن يقوم بما قام به المسيح على الصليب.

أما بالنسبة لصكوك الغفران ... إنه غير حكيم بالمرة أن نحكم على أي دين بما أقترفه الذين يدعون أنّهم أتباعه، بل علينا الحكم فيما يدعيه مؤسس الإيمان من سبب و كيفية. فالمسيح لم يعلّم صكوك غفران كما نعلم! و الدول الإسلامية ينبغي أن لا تتعامل و تتاجر بالخمر و لحم الخنزير كما في العديد من الدول العربية و الإسلامية أو البلد التي تمنع المقيمين من بناء ولو كنيسة واحدة على أرضها.

>>>> نعم انتم تفسرون الايات على هواكم و الدليل هو ما كتبتموه  (الاله الاسلام هو الشيطان نفسه)
اتفترون على الله كذباً  مفسرين الايه بدون رجوع الى تفسيرها الحقيقي تقدرون تقصون على ياهل مب علينا احن يا محترمين<<<<<

إن أسأت تفسير أي آية في القرآن أو الكتاب، فأرجو إعلامي.

سلام الله معك.


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2005)

بهنيك اخي الحبيب من اجل اجاباتك الشافية 

الرب يباركك و يستخدمك اكثر في خدمة الموقع


سلام و نعمة


----------



## whocares (27 أغسطس 2005)

*hala*

Dody,

مباركة أنت يا دودي ... أتمنى دائماً أن يبقى الحوار هادفاً و نافعاً لكل فرد. ولا نشاء إلا محبة الآخرين و خيرهم فنحن مدينون لهم و لك يا دودي بالمحبة التي تلقيناها من ألآب السماوي. الله يعطيك العافية، و سلامه معك دوماَ.


----------



## جورج (27 أغسطس 2005)

*خله ربكم يبارك في whocares الحين*

DELETED BY ADMIN


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن النبي محمد رسول الإسلام ؟

بقلم الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله يوسف الأمين



هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:

بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة، الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم.

صحيح أن محمد لم يُذكر بالاسم في الكتاب المقدس إلا أن رسالته وتعاليم دينه قد سبق الوحي وأنُبأ عنها بواسطة رسل الله وأنبياءه القديسون سواء في كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. فهؤلاء قد أخبرونا عن ظهور المعلمين والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيندسون بين شعب الله ليحاولوا تدمير إيمانه وعقيدته الصافية وتشويه وإلغاء رسالة محبة وقداسة الله، وبأنهم سيأتون بأديان بشرية تبعد الناس عن الإيمان الحي المقدس وترسلهم أكيداً في طريق الهلاك، واعدين أتباعهم بالحرية وهم عبيد للفساد. 

فالإسلام كما نعلم يقيناً، هو امتداد عربي مشوه لبدعة النصارى الضالة ومن شايعها، ومزيج عربي لبدع آريوس ونسطوريوس وغيرهم من الهراطقات المنتمية إلى المسيحية الاسمية، وبالتالي فالإسلام ومحمد وورقة بن نوفل يندرجون ضمن تصنيف المسيحية المرتدة.

" قال ديدات:

-- لماذا لاشيئ، وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات ، فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك. }"



(*) وأقول - طبعاً إن كلام ديدات الاستهزائي غير صحيح. فالكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن السوفيت بل يتكلم عن ملك الشمال كما ورد في الأسفار النبوية كدانيال وحزقيال والرؤيا. ولا هو يتكلم عن بابا روما بل يتكلم عن نظام بابل الزانية وعن المدينة المحاطة بسبعة جبال وعن المرأة السكرى بدم القديسين، ولكن الصحيح هو أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وصفاتها وعن ظهور الأديان المعادية للرب يسوع المسيح، وعن ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية عن الحق والكتاب والمخلص. ويتكلم عن تحول قسم كبير من المسيحية إلى ديانة بشرية باطلة ومرفوضة من الله، ويتكلم عن ظهور الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح وقيامته وينكرون الآب والابن كما هو الحال مع محمد وشهود الزور والمورمون. 

فكتاب الله الحقيقي هو كتاب نبوات وليس كتاب قصص مبتورة مشوشة ولا هو كتاب أحداث ماضية كما هو في المصاحف المختلفة ولا هو كتاب قصص نساء محمد وأحوالهن من أفك وصفوان وغيرها ولا هو كتاب شهوات الجنة الموعودة بحورها وغلمانها وخمرها وزناها وفاكهتها.

يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله


"{ فقال : نعم ، ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد. 
فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ؟. 
اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. 

ولا واحدة بالأسم :

استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح ، في العهد القديم؟. 
قال القس :لا مئات بل الاف. }"

(*) وأقول: هذا الكلام صحيح وهذه النبوات تثبت أن كتاب اليهود الذي يتمسكوا به إلى الآن رغم كونهم غير مسيحيين يشهد ليسوع المسيح وأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وأنه تمم كل النبوات المختصة بمجيئه الأول لفداء البشر . . .

 انتبهوا الآن إلى هذه النقطة الحساسة والمهمة، قال ديدات :

" { قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا ، تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. } "

(*) إن مشكلة ديدات وغيره من المسلمين هي جهلهم لكتاب الله المقدس والأسلوب الأمثل للتقرب منه وفهمه. 

فالله لا يرفض من يتواضع وينسحق أمامه بل يبارك كل الطالبين نعمته ويفتح أذهانهم لفهم شريعته. 

ولنلاحظ أن ديدات لا يريد أن يجادل في الألف نبوة الواردة في العهد القديم عن المسيح لسبب بسيط: فالظلمة أعمت عينيه ولا يريد أن يؤمن بوعود الإله في العهد القديم وكيف أنها تمت في العهد الجديد في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهذه النبوات وما تحويه من عقيدة هي أساس صدق دعوة يسوع أنه المسيح وفيها كل ما نحتاجه كمؤمنين لنعرف سر شخصية المسيح العظيم وعظمة عمله على الصليب.

ولا بد لنا أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات أن المدعو عيسى المسيح والوارد ذكره في كتاب المسلمين وأحاديث نبيهم هو نسخة مزورة، مشوهة، وشيطانية لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي.

ونحن كمسيحيين لسنا بحاجة إلى عيسى المسيح بل نرفضه رفضاً قاطعاً، ونرفض أي كتاب آخر بجانب كتاب الله المقدس بعهديه ليعرفنا من هو يسوع المسيح... فيسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه: هو كلمة الله السرمدي وابن الإنسان، والنبي الآني إلى العالم وابن الله القدوس. وطبعاً إن كان يجهل أحد فليجهل كما يقول الكتاب.

فإيمان ديدات والمسلمين بعيسى المسيح هو إيمان الجهل والغباء والعمى الروحي، ولا يستند على الإيمان الحي الحقيقي المبني على كلمة الله فقط

قال الله في كتابه: 

الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله

فعندما يرفض الإنسان كتاب النبوة الوحيد يحكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي، وإيمانه هو إيمان الجهل والعمى الروحي فكل من لا يسير بنور كلمة الله المباركة، بل يسلك في الظلام فإنه إلى الظلام يمضى وإلى الأبد، فالمعلمون والأنبياء الكذبة يفترون على ما يجهلون … وسيهلكون في فسادهم. 

أضاف ديدات:

"{ لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام ، هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة ، حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا؟ ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم ؟. } “

(*)  طبعاً يخيل للشخص الذي لا يعرف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الكلام صحيح، بينما الحقيقة هي شيء آخر. فهذا الكلام هو جهل عميق و كذب متعمد

فكلمة المسيا العبرية تعني الممسوح وهي (لقب أصبح اسم إن جاز التعبير) لأنها أتت بأل التعريف وهي واردة في كتابات اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح بقرون فقولنا ( مسيح ) يختلف عن قولنا ( المسيح )(وبالعبرانية مشيح وهامشيح)

ودانيال النبي تنبأ قبل خمسة قرون من ميلاد المسيح عن زمن ميلاد المسيح الرئيس وموته بقوله في الإصحاح التاسع 

25- فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. 

26- وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضيبها. 

فالمسح بالزيت المقدس هو من ممارسات العهد القديم كان يتم فيه فرز وتعين رجال الله كأنبياء أو كهنة أو ملوك في  خدمتهم لله.

وأما المسيح يسوع فهو المسيح الرئيس تميزاً له عن غيره من مسحاء بني إسرائيل

ولم يُمسح الرب يسوع المسيح بصفته الإنسانية بزيت مقدس من الأرض، بل مسح كما قالت النبوة بروح الله القدوس من السماء ليتمم النبوات السابقة عنه في موته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء، فدانيال النبي تنبأ عن السنة التي يولد فيها المسيح وهذا ما تم فعلياً كما أنه تنبأ عن موته وملكه العتيد

أما عن موت المسيح فيقول الكتاب ( ويقطع المسيح ) فهذا القول لا يؤكد فقط اسم المسيح بل يؤكد أن المسيح سوف يقطع أي يموت كما وردت هذه الكلمة أيضاً في نبوة أشعياء النبي ( يقطع من أرض الأحياء .... وسكب للموت نفسه ) وهذا دليل على بطلان ادعاءات الجهل الأخرى بأن المسيح بأنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقم من بين الأموات بل شبه به.

وهكذا نرى أن ديدات ورفاقه هم عميان قادة عميان، لا يريدوا أن يقرءوا نبوات الكتاب ليتعلموا فينالوا نعمة الفهم والخلاص وقد صدق قول الوحي بالقول (لو عقلوا لفطنوا وتأملوا أخرتهم).

يقول ديدات:

" اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل. "

(*) لم نسمع القصة من طرف القسيس لنحكم بصدق أو كذب ديدات. ولكن لنفترض أن هذا ما حصل حقاً، فهذا خطأ من قبل هذا القس الذي لم يعرف كتابه كما يجب. ولكن نترك هذا الأمر لله ولا نريد أن نجزم في أقوال ديدات ستظهر صحة أقواله في يوم الدين العظيم عندما يقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض ليعطي حساباً على كلمة تكلم بها.

يقول ديدات:

"اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح؟. "

ما النبؤة :

اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل، وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا، فاننا ندركبوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا. 
قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج، انك تناقش، انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا، قال : نعم . 
قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى، فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟. 

(*) ما هي النبوة:

إن كلام القس صحيح مائة بالمائة فالنبوة هي كتابات أنبياء الله القديسون والموجودة في كتاب الله. إنها معرفة فوق الطبيعة وعجيبة لأمور المستقبل القريب أو البعيد تناولت شخصيات أو أحداث وهي تسمو على معرفة البشر العادية أو علومهم وعند إتمامها نعرف قصد الله منها. كما أنها إعلانات إلهية تختص بقصد الله ومشورته لشعبه على مدى الزمن. 

فبمقارنة النبوات السابقة في كتابات الأنبياء مع إتمامها ندرك أنها تحققت فنتعلم منها الحق. ومثال على ذلك هو ما رأيناه قبل قليل في نبوة دانيال النبي عن زمن ميلاد المسيح وموته. 

فالأمر ليس استنتاج فكري صرف بل هو بالدرجة الأولى إقناع إلهي لإعلانٍ مكتوب يُمكن المؤمن المتواضع والباحث عن الحق من الفهم من خلال كلمة الله الحية. فموقف القارئ لهذه السطور ولنبوة دانيال سيختلف من شخص لآخر 

فالمؤمن عادة بالإضافة إلى المُخلِص من الناس سيتواضع ويقبل موت المسيح ويرفض أي كتاب لا يتفق مع هذه النبوة الواردة قبل ميلاد المسيح المبارك بخمسة قرون 

وأما الجاهل الأعمى فإنه سيراها بعينيه ويفهمها بفكره ويرفضها بقلبه. فمحبة الحور والغلمان وشهوات الجنة التي يحلم بها ستعمي قلبه عن رؤية حق الله المعلن.

فبالرغم من أن استنتاجاته ستكون سليمة، وبالرغم أنه رأى صدق نبوة دانيال، لكنه لن يؤمن بها. أما لماذا فلأنه وبكل بساطة : أعمى وجاهل ولا يريد أن يؤمن بها.

ولكننا سوف نأخذ بتحدي ديدات ونفحص محمد ابن آمنة على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنرى هل كان محمد مشابه لموسى كليم الرب يهوه ورسول الإله القدوس. وسوف نفحص بالتفصيل من هو هذا النبي الذي تكلم عنه موسى . وأرجو من أحبائي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يلاحظوا أسلوب في ديدات في اقتطاع الآيات الكتابية خارج سياقها وقرينتها وهو مبدأ راسخ في أسلوب تعامل إبليس وعبيده مع آيات الوحي، ولنا مثال على ذلك في تجربة ابن الإنسان في البرية. وهذا هو الأسلوب هو أسلوب شائع في كل البدع والأديان الشيطانية.

قال ديدات القادياني:

" وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)، وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). "

(*) قديماً قال الرب المتجسد لإبليس المجرب رداً على تجربته الأولى: (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) وقال الكتاب عن التجربة الثالثة: (ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل. لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك. ) ( متى 4: 5-6)

ولنلاحظ أن الشيطان يتميز بأسلوب معين عندما يقترب من آيات الكتاب المقدس، فيقتصها خارج إطارها ويحذف قسماً منها لكي توافق قصده من التجربة.

وديدات لا يختلف عن أبوه الروحي  إبليس، فهو يقتص الآية التي يريدها خارج سياقها ويحورها كيفما شاء لتناسب عقيدته وحجته وبأي طريقة من الطرق.

لماذا؟

(*) مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين يواجهون مشكلة خطيرة جداً تتعلق بنبيهم ودينهم وأسُس الاعتماد الإلهية المفقودة في رسالة محمد ابن آمنة، وهذا الأمر دفعهم للبحث في الكتب المقدسة التي يحاربونها ويتهمونها بالتحريف لعلهم يجدوا ما يسد هذا النقص الخطير في أوراق الاعتماد الإلهية لمحمد كنبي صادق مرسلٌ من الله الحي الحقيقي.

فلا وجود لأي نبوات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن محمد ابن آمنة هو من الأنبياء الصادقين أو المرسلين من الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه إيلوهيم). ولكننا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يحكم بالدينونة على محمد وأمثاله من الأنبياء الكذبة ويذكرنابأنهم مملوءين من روح ضد المسيح وهم أعداء صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.

قال الوحي عن أضداد المسيح:

من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن

فمحمد يعتبر من ضمن الذين يقاومون الإيمان المُسلّم مرة للقديسين . . . وممن ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح. وينكر الآب والابن.

ومحمد ينكر صلب المسيح وينكر موته وقيامته ولا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح كابن الله الوحيد (أنظر المقالة التي تشرح ما معنى المسيح ابن الله)

ولا بد أن نذكّر هنا أن كلمة يسوع كما تعلمون تعني (يهوه خلاص) فهو يهوه المخلص وليس عيسى القرآن. وإذ أقول هذا أتذكر احمد ديدات حاول في أحد المرات أن يقول أنه يؤمن أن Jesus هو المسيح وأنه ليس من روح ضد المسيح ولكن طبعاً هذا تقية وJesus بالنسبة لديدات هو عيسى القرآن وليس يهوه المخلص.

يقول الوحي:

انه دخل خلسة أناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة فجار يحوّلون نعمة إلهنا إلى الدعارة وينكرون السيد الوحيد الله وربنا يسوع المسيح (يهوذا 1: 4)

ولكن كان أيضا في الشعب أنبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم أيضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا. (2 بطرس 2: 1)

لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله (يوحنا 5: 23)

ويقول المسيح المبارك:

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3: 16)

فعدم وجود نبوات كتابية عن محمد رسول جبريل ينقض الدين المحمدي من أساسه ويعري دعوته بأنه نبي من الله الحقيقي. ولذلك فإنك تراهم يطوفون البر والبحر ليجدوا ما يسد هذا الفراغ الخطير جداً، فيقتطعون النصوص عن سياقها ويحرفوا معانيها، وعندما يفشلوا في هذا أيضاً يرددون أسطوانتهم الشيطانية المشروخة ( الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف،. . . . )

نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.

"وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)،"

هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها؟ تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو 18:18 وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.

إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.

لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد 15:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 

ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك (يا إسرائيل) مثلي. له تسمعون. 

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي (يهوه إيلوهيمي) ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

أي: أقيم لهم (لإسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم (إسرائيل) مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 

أي: ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي (أي يهوه) أنا أطالبه. 

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

فدراستنا لتثنية 18 تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: 

1- من وسط إسرائيل كما في العدد 15 

2- من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى كلمة أخوتك في سفر التثنية

3- يقيمه يهوه إيلوهيم إله إسرائيل عدد 15 و18

4- تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي بين شعب إسرائيل وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد 15 و18

5- يتكلم باسم يهوه الله الحقيقي (عدد 19)

6- النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد 20)

فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل؟ طبعاً لا

 يتابع ديدات قوله

" نبيا مثل موسى :

بعد ان قرا النص، استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟. 
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟. ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟. 
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل، فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص ، تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. 
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك، اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟. " 

(*) طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح فأهم كلمة في النص هي أنه يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد 

والكلمة الثانية هي : يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد 15

سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله

ما معنى نبي مثلي؟

إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل 613 لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم، فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.

فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني، ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. 

نقرأ في الأعداد 16 - 17 -18

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة، فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : 18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.

وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه 

فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء، للإسرائيليين، لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه

يتابع ديدات في روايته:

"اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا ، وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. 
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟. 
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "

(*) ( لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله، المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )

وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة؟

يتابع ديدات حديثه:

" قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان ، اشعياء ، حزقيال ، دانيال ، هوشع ، يوئيل ، ملاخي ، يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس. 
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي ، وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ، فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. 

امور غير متشابهة :

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى ، بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد، ولكن موسى لم يكن الها، اهذا حق؟. 

اجاب : نعم. 

قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "

(*) لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي

فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله، وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.

فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.

فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة 

وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه، وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.

" ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي، فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان "لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"، فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. 

وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن محمد لا يشبه موسى:

فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.


" فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم

فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم، فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.

ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. لوقا 23: 46

وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. 

ويتابع ديدات حديثه:

" واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة ، بل حقائق مكشوفة . 
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 

1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري ، اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟. 
قال : نعم. "

(*) ونجيب ديدات بالقول: 

إن الآية تقول : واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. 

أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب

إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة

إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق

صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.

ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى 

فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة

ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.

أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله

ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.

ويتابع ديدات حديثه: 

"  2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك ، الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " 

(*)  هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين

" 3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . 
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح، تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات، وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد؟ مات صغيراً) 

وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم 

يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية 1). 

قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه، فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها، فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً، فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً، وحفصة تبكي. فقال: ما يبكيك؟ قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي. أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً؟ ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: أليس هي جاريتي، قد أحلّها الله لي؟ اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ، فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية، وقد أراحنا الله منها . وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت، وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة، فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ (السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح 3). 

وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة،فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها، لأنها كانت صغيرة. وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب، إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها، وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها، وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان). وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم، ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه، فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ؟ فتقول: لا لا! (رواه الترمذي). 

وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه (أي يجامعهن) في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة. قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن؟ فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء، الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. 

وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة. وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها، فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع، فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل، فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة؟ (صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد، باب ذكر زوجاته، فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح). 

وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى

المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة، يتابع ديدات قائلاً: 

" 4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين ، مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . 
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به ، الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. 
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان، فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 ). . 
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . 
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، لكن محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.

فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية 18: 15-20 ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ) متى 5 وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة

والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض 

وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي 2: 10-11

لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم 

أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي (لوقا19: 27)

إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.

فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم 

قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :

فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. (متى 25:40-41)

فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.

أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.

أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. 

وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).

ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) 

ويجب أن لا ننسى أن أعمال تنفيذ القضاء باسم الرب مارسها أيضاً يشوع بن نون وداود الملك وسليمان الحكيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء والملوك 

ولكن يسوع المسيح، كلمة الله وابن الإنسان هو ديان العالمين ومن الطبيعي أن لا يشبه موسى المسيح المبارك 

ولكننا رأينا أيضاً كيف أن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذا الأمر أيضاً

يتابع ديدات جهالته: 

" 5- لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما . 
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس. 
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الى شعب يغط بالجهالة، اشتهروا بؤاد البنات، مدمنون للخمر ، عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 

في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. 

اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف ، بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة ، فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ، ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ). 
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق. انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة. 
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد ، مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس ؟. 
فأجاب : نعم. "
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ...................... تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ... الرب معكم .. لثناسيوس اللرسول


----------



## mohamed5555 (8 فبراير 2007)

فرح2 قال:


> ورد في إنجيل يوحنا17/3 قول عيسى عليه السلام في خطاب الله هكذا((وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ونلاحظ من هذا النص أن عيسى عليه السلام بين أن الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن أن يعرف الناس أن الله واحد حقيقي ، وأن عيسى رسوله ، ولم يقل : إن  الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوا أن ذاتك ثلاثة أقانيم ، وأن عيسى إنسان وإله ، أو أن عيسى إله مجسّم.
> سلامي لكل من يقبل الحق !!!


تكفي هذه الاية كحجة للمسلمين امام الله و حجة علي المسيحيين و لن يسالنا الله عن تفاسير وانما سوف يسالنا عن الكتب التي انزلها
لان التفاسير ليست لمعصومين و انما لناس عاديين


----------



## kimo14th (8 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> تكفي هذه الاية كحجة للمسلمين امام الله و حجة علي المسيحيين و لن يسالنا الله عن تفاسير وانما سوف يسالنا عن الكتب التي انزلها
> لان التفاسير ليست لمعصومين و انما لناس عاديين




التفاسير ليست لمعصومين ولكنها التفاسير الصحيحه 

ولن يمكنك الادراك ( الانجيل ولا القران ) من دون التفاسير 

وتفاسيرنا ليست فيها اجتهادات بل حقائق مسلمه من الرسل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

فرح2 قال:


> ورد في إنجيل يوحنا17/3 قول عيسى عليه السلام في خطاب الله هكذا((وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ونلاحظ من هذا النص أن عيسى عليه السلام بين أن الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن أن يعرف الناس أن الله واحد حقيقي ، وأن عيسى رسوله ، ولم يقل : إن  الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوا أن ذاتك ثلاثة أقانيم ، وأن عيسى إنسان وإله ، أو أن عيسى إله مجسّم.
> سلامي لكل من يقبل الحق !!!



قال المعترض: »قال المسيح في يوحنا 17:3 »هذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح ليس هو الله«.

وللرد نقول: خاطب المسيح الآب بقوله: »أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك« ليس بوصفه ابن الله، بل بوصفه ابن الإنسان. وقوله هذا هو عين الصدق والصواب، لأنه ليس هناك إلا إله واحد، وهو الله أو اللاهوت. والله أو اللاهوت لا يُدرَك في ذاته بل يُدرك في تعيُّنه، وتعيّنه هو الآب والابن والروح القدس. ونظراً لأن اللاهوت واحد ووحيد ولا يتجزّأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق، فكل أقنوم من الأقانيم (إن جاز هذا التعبير) قائم بكل ملء اللاهوت، وإذاً فكل منهم هو الإله الحقيقي. فالآب هو الإله الحقيقي، والابن هو الإله الحقيقي، والروح القدس هو الإله الحقيقي، وكلهم الإله الحقيقي. ولذلك أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله.

وخاطب المسيح الآب »الإله الحقيقي« بالمفارقة مع »الإله الخيالي« أو »الله المحاط بالغموض والإبهام« الذي كان في عقول اليهود وعقول الفلاسفة الذين كانوا يقولون إنهم يؤمنون بالله. لأن الذي لا يعرف الله كالآب الذي يحب المؤمنين به كما يحب الآب أبناءه، يظل الله بالنسبة له كائناً خيالياً محاطاً بالغموض والإبهام.

ومما يدل على وحدة الأقانيم في اللاهوت، وعدم وجود أي تمايز بين أحدهم والآخر من جهته، أن المسيح أعلن أن الحياة الأبدية ليست متوقِّفة على معرفة الآب على انفراد، بل على معرفته بالارتباط مع معرفته هو (أي معرفة المسيح) . فقد قال: »وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته«. وهذا ما يتفق مع الحقائق الإلهية الخاصة بوحدة الابن مع الآب في اللاهوت، لأن الحياة الأبدية هي في معرفة الله، ولا يمكن معرفة الله إلا في المسيح »لأن الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح« (2كورنثوس 4:6).

وقد تبدو هذه الحقيقة ضد العقل، لكنها في الواقع ليست ضده، بل أسمى من إدراكه، إذ أنها تتفق مع خصائص ذات الله. لأن وحدانيته جامعة، وجامعيتها أقانيم. والأقانيم وإن كان أحدهم غير الآخر إلا أنهم واحد في اللاهوت، واللاهوت لا يتجزأ أو يتفكك على الإطلاق.

إن الحياة الأبدية هي بمعرفة الله، لأنه مصدر الحياة، بل هو الحياة عينها. ولما كان الله هو الآب والابن والروح القدس، فقد أعلن الوحي أن الآب هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 5:20). وأن الابن هو الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 1:2) وأن الروح القدس هو روح الحياة (رومية 8:2).

ولا يعني إرسال الآب للابن أن الآب أفضل من الابن، بل معناه اتحاده معه في العطف على البشر. وكل ما في الأمر أن »الابن« لكونه المعلِن للاهوت منذ الأزل، هو وحده الذي يقوم بإعلانه للبشر.


----------



## hazoma (14 فبراير 2007)

*اعباد المسيح*

اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه
اذا مات الاله بصنع قوم اماتوه فما هذا الاله
وهل ارضاه ما نالوه منه فبشراهم اذا نالوا رضاه
وان سخط الذى فعلوه فيه فقوتهم اذا اوهت قواه
وهل بقى الوجود بلا اله سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه
وهل خلت الطباق السبع لما ثوى تحت التراب وقد علاه
وهل خلت العوالم من اله يدبرها وقد سمرت يداه
وكيف تخلت الاملاك عنه بنصرهم وقد سمعوا بكاه
وكيف اطاقت الخشبات حمل الاله الحق شد على قفاه
وكيف دنا الحديد اليه حتى يخالطه ويلحقه اذاه
وكيف تمكنت ايدى عداه وطالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه
وهل عاد المسيح الى حياة ام المحى له رب سواه
ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا واعجب منه بطنا قد حواه
اقام هناك تسعا من شهور لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه
وشق الفرج مولودا صغيرا ضعيفا فاتحا للثدى فاه
وياكل ثم يشرب ثم ياتى بلازم ذاك هل هذا اله
تعالى الله عن افك النصارى سيسال كلهم عما افتراه
اعباد الصليب لاى معنى يعظم او يقبح من رماه
وهل تقضى العقول بغير كسر واحراق له ولمن بغاه
اذا ركب الاله عليه كرها وقد شدت لتسمير يداه
فذاك المركب الملعون حقا فدسه لا تبسه اذ تراه
يهان عليه رب الخلق طرا وتعبده فانك من عداه
فان عظمته من اجل ان قد حوى رب العباد وقد علاه
وقد فقد الصليب فان راينا له شكلا تذكرنا سناه
فهلا للقبور سجدت ترى لضم القبر ربك فى حشاه
فيا عبد المسيح افق فهذا بدايته وهذا منتهاه ​


----------



## Basilius (14 فبراير 2007)

*للمرة ال 50 مليون 
الالة لا يموت 
روح اللة سرمدية غير محدودة ولا تفنى 
لاهوت اللة لا يموت 
الجسد فقط هو اللذي قدم ذبيحة عوضا عن بني البشر كذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا ومات 
وهذا الجسد كان خالي من اي خطية لانة تجسد الكلمة الازلية التي لا تفنى 
اما جوهر ذات اللة و الوهيتة لا تموت و لم تموت و لن تموت *


----------



## hazoma (16 فبراير 2007)

اخى ارجو ان تاخد بالك من الكلام الذى تكتبة قبل ان تتسرع وتضغط زر اعتمد الرد السريع وتفكر ولو للحظة واحدة وهى 



> الجسد فقط هو اللذي قدم ذبيحة عوضا عن بني البشر كذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا ومات


لماذ قدم الجسد فى هذا الوقت بالتحديد كذبيحة ولم ينتظر الى اخر الزمان او اخر العهد ويقدم ليغفر خطيئة بقية البشر كمثلى ومثلك ولا تقول لى انة افتدانا من لعنة الناموس  واكر طلبى 
هل من مناظر فى اى شى  مهما كان  مهما كان


----------



## Basilius (16 فبراير 2007)

> لماذ قدم الجسد فى هذا الوقت بالتحديد كذبيحة ولم ينتظر الى اخر الزمان او اخر العهد ويقدم ليغفر خطيئة بقية البشر كمثلى ومثلك ولا تقول لى انة افتدانا من لعنة الناموس  واكر طلبى
> هل من مناظر فى اى شى  مهما كان  مهما كان



*ولماذا جاء محمد في وقتة اللذي جاء فية ؟؟؟؟
ولماذا جاء موسى و داوود و ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب في الوقت اللذي جاء فية ؟ 
ولماذا خلق اللة الانسان في الوقت اللذي خلقة فية ؟؟؟*


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

لا يــــــــــــــوجد في كتاب المقدس كله لفظ صريح ان المسيح هو ابن الله .. بل يوجد عده الفاظ صريحة بان
هناك اله واحد ..


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

*ماهو غباء ازلي منك و من القران اللذي يجهل التثليث و التوحيد 
اما حكاية ابراهيم فكنت اتوقع انك تكون اكثر علما بالكتاب ولكن كبقية من يتكلم فانك جاهل 
اسحق ابن ابراهيم من معاشرتة لسارة 
فمن هو والد المسيح ؟ 
اما اليشع اللي انت مش عارف اسمة فهل اقام الميت بقدرتة هو ام بقدرة الالة بعدما صلي الية ؟؟؟*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى صلى الى الالة الواحد لكى تتعرف علية بنفسك والرب قريب جدا لمن يدعوة الرب يقرع ع باب قلبك افتح لة لكى تتعرف علية :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## be-confident (19 فبراير 2007)

Avada Cadavra

القصة واضحة ان سارة حبلت مثلما حبلت مريم لكن هناك تصريح اكثر في كلام و تفصيل في قصة سارة 
و اصلا هذا ما يحتاج ذكاء و لا غباء حتى شخص يفهم هذه الجملة و لا عندك راي ثاني و بدل قذف الناس بالغباء كان عليك ان تشرح بدل التهرب ...
سؤال
ما معنى ...

افتقد الرب سارة... و فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم . فحبلت سارة و ولدت لابراهيم ابنا في شيخوخته. في الوقت الذي تكلم الله عنه"

اثناسيوس الرسول....
الله يخليك نحن دائما نصلي لله و على فكره خمس مرات في اليوم الدور و الباقي عليكم ..
تصلون في الاسبوع مرة .. انتم تفتقدون الى اقناع الناس و بذلك تتلوون و تغيرون مسار الموضوع..

واتمنى منك ان تسدي نصيحه للاخ Avada Cadavra
بان يتوقف عن قذف الناس بغباء .. ترى كل يظن الناس بعين طبعه


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

be-confident قال:


> لا يــــــــــــــوجد في كتاب المقدس كله لفظ صريح ان المسيح هو ابن الله .. بل يوجد عده الفاظ صريحة بان
> هناك اله واحد ..


 
ليس بجديد... مسلم اخر جاهل بالكتاب المقدس يفتي..
تعرف لو انا بدلك, اروح احبس حالي في غرفتي من خجلي و جهلي في شئ اتكلم فه كأني عالم, نصيحتي لك ان تقرأ اكثر قبل ما تتكلم بكلام باطل
فالمسيح هو أبن الله بأكثر من لفظ صريح و من فم السيد المسيح و تلاميذه ايضا:

Joh 9:35  فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 
Joh 9:36  أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 
Joh 9:37  فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». 
Joh 9:38  فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.

ها هو السيد المسيح يعلن بلسانه انه أبن الله

فلماذا هذا الكذب و الجهل و قولك انه لا يوجد نص واحد؟
ليس نص واحد, بل هناك اكثر من اربعين نص في الاناجيل تعلن ان المسيح أبن الله!


نصيحة ان تقرأ و تتعلم قبل ان تفتي وسط ناس عارفين كتابهم جيد جدا ...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (20 فبراير 2007)

> افتقد الرب سارة... و فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم . فحبلت سارة و ولدت لابراهيم ابنا في شيخوخته. في الوقت الذي تكلم الله عنه"



*بجد مش لاقي وصف اوصف بية اللي حاسة دلوقتي 
اقرا نصك جيدا جدا جدا يا سيد 
وللمرة الاخيرة لا تتفلسف فيما تجهل بة فانت تجهل المسيحية 
فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم نعم وسمح بحبلها من ابراهيم 
فولدت لابراهيم ابنة اسحق 
اما كون انك تربط هذا بمريم العذراء فدة دليل على ضعف وخبث الحجة 
مريم حبل بها من الروح القدس ولم تعرف رجلا 
دة انت كدة ماشي عكس دينك الاسلامي 
مفيش مسلم واحد لغاية الان فاهم هو بيتناقش في اية 
حافظ نصين و بيلويهم بطريقة خبيثة وبيفسرهم على مزاجة لوقا 1/30-34 " فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك وجدت نعمة عند اللة وها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا وتسمينة يسوع هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطية الرب كرسي داوود ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكة نهاية  فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون لي هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا فاجاب الملاك وقال لها  الروح القدس يحل عليكي وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن اللة " *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

be-confident قال:


> Avada Cadavra
> :yahoo:
> 
> اثناسيوس الرسول....
> ...



عزيزى اتمنى منك الصدق فى الحوار والرد واتمنى منك الاحترام وع فكرة كلنا بنحبك وخايفين عليك من الهلاك اعرف الحق .... اتبع الحق ... والحق يحررك


----------



## be-confident (20 فبراير 2007)

my rock>>

my nick name is confident and so i have enough confident to say the truth loudly

>>

ذكرت اني جاهل فهذا من طيب أصلك ..
وكن واثقا انني عندما اذكر شئ فانا لا اذكره عن جهل 
نص الذي اتيت به " فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 

ابن الله يا عالم زمانك ليس معناه في هذا النص الابن بمعناه الحقيقي و لا تخدع نفسك
فهل عندما اقول انت ابن عراق يعني ان عراق ولدتك؟؟ اي هل انت ابن ععراق الحقيقي..

مثال"ابن انوش بن شيث بن ادم ابن الله" لوقا38:3
هل يعني ان ادم ابن الله ؟؟

اذا كان نص الاول يعني ان المسيح هو ابن الله الحقيقي نستطيع ان نقول ان ادم ابن الله حقيقي
حسب اناجيلكم ..


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

وهل الابن الذي ينتسب لاب يكون مولود ام مخلوق اصلي انا شايفه ذكائك خارق بصراحة 
ياريت تجاوب


----------



## be-confident (20 فبراير 2007)

Avada Cadavra
افتقد الرب سارة... و فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم . فحبلت سارة و ولدت لابراهيم ابنا في شيخوخته. في الوقت الذي تكلم الله عنه"

فلندعي انك عالم باصول اللغه ..بالله عليك  ماالمقصود بـ"فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم"
ماذا فعل الرب ؟؟

انا لم اقصد ان مريم عليها السلام كانت تعرف رجلا حتى تغير مسار الكلام ..
انا كنت اتحدث عن اللفظة ان في قصة سارة عليها السلام قيل "فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم....."
اما في قصة مريم لا يوجد تصريح كتصريح قصة سارة..؟؟؟؟؟ فكيف تدعي ان سارة على عكس مريم..
هذا اذا كان قصد الكلام ان المسيح هو ابن الله الحقيقي ....

اثناسيوس الرسول 
عضو مبارك


كييف يعني عضو مبارك؟؟ من باركك ؟؟

المهم لا تخف فان دينا حماني من شرب خمرا سيحميني من كل شر..

_________


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

> افتقد الرب سارة... و فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم . فحبلت سارة و ولدت لابراهيم ابنا في شيخوخته. في الوقت الذي تكلم الله عنه"
> 
> فلندعي انك عالم باصول اللغه ..بالله عليك ماالمقصود بـ"فعل الرب لسارة كما تكلم"
> ماذا فعل الرب ؟؟
> ...


عروستي مش فاهمه حاجة ومش عارفه بيتكلم عن ايه يريت حد يفهمني اصل الاستاذ ده كلامه اعلي من مستوي تفكيري


----------



## be-confident (20 فبراير 2007)

maarttina قال:


> وهل الابن الذي ينتسب لاب يكون مولود ام مخلوق اصلي انا شايفه ذكائك خارق بصراحة
> ياريت تجاوب



يشرفني اجاوب على اقاويلك ..

على فكره المخلوق الذي يكون بلا اب و لا ام .. و لا علاقة للاب بكون
الابن مولودا لان الام هي التي تلد و ليس الاب ..
و لا بد من اجتماع المني رجل مع .......... لنقول هذا أب فلان ..

نصين "ابن انوش بن شيث بن ادم ابن الله" لوقا38:3
"اتؤمن بابن الله" 
نفس المعنى وهو انهما ككونك ابن لدولتك و لا اكثر و لا اقل .........
تيقظ


في الواقع ان الله نفخ الروح في المسيح كما نفخه في ادم يوجد نصوص في كتابكم على ذلك
سالحقها لاحقا انشالله .. انت اعلم بكتابك مني 

شكرا على مدحك لذكائي و لكن انا اريد ان اذكرك اني لست بحاجه لشهادتك فالكل
يعرف ذكائي ..


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

واضح واضح طيب جميل اوي ما قلته اين ام ادم التي ولدته ؟
ثانيا كون المسيح ابن الله هي ليست بالمعني النسبي لان طبعا الله لم يتزوج كي ينجب السيد المسيح لكن ما نقوله هو ان المسيح روح الله وكلمته وهو في نفس الوقت كامل الوهيته وكذلك في ناسوته برضو مش فاهمه وجهة نظر سيادتك معترض علي ايه؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

maarttina قال:


> عروستي مش فاهمه حاجة ومش عارفه بيتكلم عن ايه يريت حد يفهمني اصل الاستاذ ده كلامه اعلي من مستوي تفكيري


:a82:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

be-confident قال:


> my rock>>
> 
> my nick name is confident and so i have enough confident to say the truth loudly
> 
> ...



عزيزى هذا الرابط تفسير انجيل لوقا بالكامل ابحث انت بنفسك وتعرف ع الالة الواحد والرب قريب لمن يدعوة http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/luka3.htm


----------

